# Mensaje de espera al actualizar datos



## gwatanab (Jun 11, 2003)

Hola,

tengo un archivo excel el cual al ejecutar una macro actualiza datos que se leen de una base de datos.

Esta operación suele tardar unos minutos, por lo que quiero que aparezca un cartel diciende al usuario que espere unos minutos.

¿ Que alternativas tengo para que aparezca este cartel??  


Creo haber leido en algun lado que se puede generar un Userform, pero lo que me ocurre es que cuando lo hago aparecer (userform.show) la macro se queda en ese comando esperando respuesta del usuario y no continua con la macro de actualizacion.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 11, 2003)

El "truco" con un Userform es ponerlo no modal, lo que se puede hacer con Excel 2000 o XP.

Otra forma es poner un texto con la barra de dibujo, ponerla visible antes de la actualización y esconderla al final.


----------



## gwatanab (Jun 11, 2003)

Perfecto!!!
Abro el userform en modo no modal, es justo lo que necesitaba !!!!

Ahora una preguntita más:

A medida que se van actualizando distintos datos, a este userform le voy poniendo algunos "labels".

El problema es cuando se ejecuta la macro, no se actualiza el la pantalla los cambios que hago a traves del VBA (a pesar de que tengo screenupdating = true).  En cambio si la ejecuto paso a paso (F8) se ve bien lo que se va actualizando. 

¿alguna idea?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 11, 2003)

Depronto poniendo

DoEvents

entre alguna de las líneas, para que Windows "haga lo que tenga que hacer"...


----------



## gwatanab (Jun 11, 2003)

Brillante, anda bien!!

Muchas Gracias.-


----------

